# my dog



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL. Cute dog.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

haha little tail just a waggin


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

hahaha he is so cute, he looks so shy


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

She looks sweet. I wish her well and hope she pulls through.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

of course she gets up for food.. lol.

cute pup.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

what a cutie. who says dogs dont understand what we say huh?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesomely cute dog


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

everyone on this forum is so fricken nice  and can appreciate a cute dog when they see one, okay maybe i am a bit bias


----------

